# Specialized Allez Sport or Bianchi via nirone 7 mirage



## 100orbust (10 Feb 2009)

I have managed to get four people together for a charity ride in sept 09. two have bikes myself and one other do not. At the local bike shop we have narrowed it doen to a bianchi via nirone 7 mirage 2009 or a specialized Allez Sport 2009. Both are around the 700-800 mark one is compag kit the other shimano. 

Has anyone ridden either bikes? 

i have not riden a racing bike for 20 years so i am a little out of touch. Both were light as feathers compared to the old racer with cowhorns i used to have. Any advice appreciated.
Kris


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2009)

I've owned an Allez Sport which was a nice bike. The Allez, which is very similar but with Sora gears, consistently wins high praise for VFM. The Bianchi, I'm sure, is equally good and it should come down to personal choice on comfort, colour and components.


----------



## wafflycat (11 Feb 2009)

I have a soft spot for Bianchi bikes - I have two. But at the end of the day it comes down to whatever you like and whatever fits you the best. 

And it's Campag, not Compag!  As in Campagnolo.. and as even Uncle Albert says...









Whether Campag or Shimano, it's down to personal choice again, and I prefer Campagnolo.


----------



## Wigsie (11 Feb 2009)

I can vouch for the Allez, I have an Elite and Love it like one of my children (except its far better behaved)... The Allez has had loads of praise for the frame and the fact its ideal for a long term bike and you can upgrade the components as they go. Having said that my brother has a Bianchi and he loves that.

As WafflyCat said, at the end of the day its up to you, sit on them both, ride them both and one will jump out and say "take me home and ride me"... thats the one to go for!

Que the comments about the similarities between this and choosing a wife/husband!


----------



## country joe (11 Feb 2009)

rich p said:


> I've owned an Allez Sport which was a nice bike. The Allez, which is very similar but with Sora gears, consistently wins high praise for VFM. The Bianchi, I'm sure, is equally good and it should come down to personal choice on comfort, colour and components.


I have an Allez with sora gears i use as a winters bike, cant really fault it.


----------



## wafflycat (11 Feb 2009)

Wigsie said:


> As WafflyCat said, at the end of the day its up to you, sit on them both, ride them both and one will jump out and say "take me home and ride me"... thats the one to go for!



Indeed. My tourer is a Bianchi San Remo - an old model. But it fits me. I love it. So when the frameset got a bit worse for wear in terms of looks, rather than get a new bike, I got the frameset resprayed. I didn't want a new bike - I wanted to stay with the one that fits me. So Gino is now looking good after his facelift and should last me many more years to come. It's also, incidentally, a good advert for getting a decent bike in the first place, instead of a £69.99 bicycle-shaped-object from Halfrauds, Argos, Toys 'R' Us etc., etc... a decent bike has built in to it components which work and last, that are able to be cleaned, maintained, adjusted, and ability to last a lifetime, with TLC. Looking at Gino now, he's as good as any 'new' equivalent bike and he's at least 10 years old (I got him second-hand).


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Feb 2009)

I like my Bianchi C2C via Nirone alu carb veloce 2008 very mucho....very comfy, nippy, light and look very cool.


----------



## Wigsie (11 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Looking at Gino now, he's as good as any 'new' equivalent bike and he's at least 10 years old.



You named your bike? I thought it was just me that was sad enough to name everything!

I have been trying to think of a name for my Spesh but have been unable to think of a decent one....


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Feb 2009)

I have the sport,but would add you could get last years model for much less than £700-£800. My advice would be to get last year's Allez Elite which will be in the £600-£800 mark. In retrospect I wish I had done the same.

I'm sure there's nothing wrong with the Bianchi either. But cost wise I think for £700-£800 you can get better than an Allez Sport.


----------



## wafflycat (11 Feb 2009)

Wigsie said:


> You named your bike? I thought it was just me that was sad enough to name everything!
> 
> I have been trying to think of a name for my Spesh but have been unable to think of a decent one....




Bianchi tourer: Gino
Bianchi racer: Luigi MkII
ICE recumbent: Mr Norbert Frosty
Raleigh hybrid: My Bike

Car (Merc): Herman the German


----------



## Wigsie (11 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Bianchi tourer: Gino
> Bianchi racer: Luigi MkII
> ICE recumbent: Mr Norbert Frosty
> Raleigh hybrid: My Bike
> ...



Your A Genius!


----------



## 100orbust (11 Feb 2009)

Cheers guys this is useful. i am slightly leaning towards the spesh at the moment.
Regards
Kris


----------

